# My Very First Road Bike- Steel or Titanium



## hrdkorsocerplyr (Feb 27, 2013)

Hello,

I know there are other forums about steel vs titanium, but my question to you guys is not about the differences between the two for a road bike. I wanted to tell you a little about myself so that you can understand where I am coming from. I have not rode a bicycle in about 14 years. The last time I rode a bike was when I had a Gary Fisher hard tail mountain bike. I eventually sold it because it was too big for me. Well, fast forward about 14 years and I am a married man with 2 kids. I have gained a little weight over the years and really want to get back into riding a bike; preferably a road bike. I weigh about 230 pounds (am also about 5' 11") and my LBS keeps telling me to stay away from Carbon due to my weight. Well, first of all, I honestly don't really want a Carbon racing bike or an aluminum bike. I have researched enough on my own and have decided that I want to look at building my first (and hopefully last) steel or titanium road bike. I am by no means going to use the bike for racing. I want to use it for long rides in the country, riding with friends, and to get some exercise! This will be my one and only bike for a while and probably my only road bike I will ever purchase (I know you are thinking, "Yeah right!")

From looking online and reading these forums, I have seen a few names in the business that make both steel and titanium. I have a few worries about a custom steel road bike in that I tend to sweat a lot and like another rider mentioned on this forum, I am afraid overtime it is going to rust my bike. I also at times may ride my bike in the rain and thus I am afraid of the steel rusting. I like everything that I have read about titanium and how it is such a great metal to use for a road bike, but my main point of this thread is to ask you guys that have the experience building a custom steel bike and/or a titanium bike what is the approximate cost difference that I am going to be looking at? Has anyone had a custom steel bike built for them and a custom titanium bike done as well? 

If there is any more information you guys and girls can give to me to help my decision for my first road bike build, it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## skepticman (Dec 25, 2005)

You can look at some of the companies that offer both steel and titanium frames to get an idea of the cost difference. The gap is much higher at some of the Italian companies like Tommasini or De Rosa.

Seven Cycles (Resolute SLX is steel, many Ti models)
Custom Bicycles and Frames | Independent Fabrication | Carbon Fiber and Steel and Titanium (Crown Jewel steel and Ti)

Stainless steel is another option if rust is a concern. Many companies build with Columbus XCr and KVA MS2 stainless, and a few use Reynolds 953 or 931. It is usually close in price to Ti.

A few companies like Cyfac and Casati offer a cataphoresis coating to prevent rust on non-stainless frames.

I was a titanium fan for years, but have become a new steel fan. My experience with Ti vs steel is that steel frames feel more solid and give more feedback from the road (which I prefer), while Ti is plusher, more compliant and isolates you from the road more. Steel offers more options than just TIG welded joints like Ti. Steel can be welded to keep costs down, but can also have fillet brazed, lugged, or bi-laminate joints. Bare Ti can look nice, but can be dull too. Painting Ti or stainless will add to the cost.


----------



## DarylB (Apr 19, 2007)

I dont think rust is a concern on a well made steel bike and shouldnt drive your decision. Keep it clean and you wont have a problem. I have seen some surface rust on one of mine from a paint chip that I didn't take care of but it was just on the surface. It's not like it's going to rust through in my lifetime. 

That said, get what you want or what you can justify spending. If you are going custom, you are getting a quality bike either way. Carl Strong makes steel and titanium. Give him a call and talk to him about it. I am told he is fantastic to work for and if I ever did a custome bike, it would be with him. Off the top of my head, I think his titanium frames are about $1,000 or $1,200 more than the steel but check out his site. It has pricing.


----------



## Tonyc9075 (Jan 4, 2012)

I have had the same steel bike since 1976. Schwinn Superior, a lite weight bike back then, 28lbs but heavy by todays standards. However my weight is 230 lbs and I ride all the time. I have taken this bike on many long mountain roads and where this bike proves itself in going down hill, no shake no shimmy. Some of the light weight bikes today with your weight may not give you the same stable ride. Rust is not an issue because I take care of my ride. Like you I have thought about Ti but with my weight I don't think I would gain anything and could loose some stability.

tony


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

Your physical condition and capabilities will change as you get back into riding. Since your physical condition and capabilities affect the design of a costom bike, I suggest getting at least a year or so of riding under your belt before considering a custom. Also, you have a better understanding of what you want in a bike. 

IMO: Carbon bikes are fine at your weight (I rode them at that weight). Just get wheels with lots of spokes. IMO, unless you have way unusual proportions or strange physiology, there is little to no practical benefit of getting custom.

Steel or Ti are fine (I have Ti, Al, and CF road bikes right now). I'd recommend getting a moderately priced off-the-shelf bike and getting some miles under your belt.


----------



## mrwirey (May 30, 2008)

*With Lynskey's announcement of their affordable Silver Series Ti bikes...*

...your prayers have been answered. Go forth and conquer!
Lynskey Performance Designs - Silver Series - Introducing the all new Lynskey Performance Silver Series
Very respectfully, Tim


----------



## hrdkorsocerplyr (Feb 27, 2013)

Hello everyone,
Thank you so much for your replies. This is a great website for newbies with questions. I am really taking into consideration some of your comments including getting a moderately priced bike off the shelf and ride it for a year or two before ordering a custom bike. I also appreciate reading the comments that if I were to purchase a steel bike that I don't really need to worry about it rusting if I take care of it. 
*However, would this be true if I were to be caught in the rain riding a steel bike? Would I be ok if I were to wipe it down when I got home so that it does not continue to stay wet?


*I am also taking into consideration about my weight and being on a very light bike that it may cause me a little instability when riding down hill. AT this point, I am leaning a little towards a steel bike (maybe carbon), but am still interested in finding a little more about Ti bikes. I will try and give Carl Strong a call and get some advice from him and check out the pricing. 

The only reason I was considering going custom now is because I was hoping to make a bike fit me perfectly and keep it for pretty much the rest of my life. I don't think my wife would like it if I were to purchase a carbon/aluminum bike off the shelf and ride it for 2 years and then turn around and spend even more money on a custom. This is just a thought. If anybody else wants to give some advice on carbon/steel for a new rider and his first bike, it would be greatly appreciated. Thanks again everyone for willing to give some advice to a new rider in California.


----------



## BigPoser (Jan 11, 2013)

I'm fairly new getting back into road biking myself. My advice would be to ride A LOT of bikes; carbon, steel, and TI, ride them all. I also read a lot of information and did a lot of research about different materials, but once I actually got on some of them, some of my original predetermined thoughts faded when I got on the saddle.

I ended up getting what I would call an entry level carbon Masi. It is advanced enough that I will grow into it, and I can upgrade it later if I desire. I have to say that I love it! Put just over 250 miles on in the last 6 weeks and couldn't be happier. 

Like you, I want to be able to get a lot of miles under my belt before spending a ton of money on a bike that might end up collecting dust after a couple years. Besides, my wife would have killed me. If things keep up like I am planning, I'll have several thousand miles on my ride before I consider getting another. 

Good luck, and keep us posted. 

Brandon


----------



## perpetuum_mobile (Nov 30, 2012)

You have not ridden a bike in 14 years and you want to get a custom titanium or steel? That's great!

Please let us know when you are over the period of bicycles and cycling and when you are ready to sell you custom bike for 30-40% of the original price! I am sure that someone on this forum will make a fair offer. We need more people like you.

I hope you get something really fancy!


----------



## GregTR (Feb 28, 2013)

perpetuum_mobile said:


> You have not ridden a bike in 14 years and you want to get a custom titanium or steel? That's great!
> 
> Please let us know when you are over the period of bicycles and cycling and when you are ready to sell you custom bike for 30-40% of the original price! I am sure that someone on this forum will make a fair offer. We need more people like you.
> 
> I hope you get something really fancy!


I just bought a Ti cyclocross bike with hydraulic disc brakes and Ultegra set. I used to be 240+ lbs in 2009 and did zero exercising. Then I rode 132 miles in 2010, 635 miles in 2011, 7 miles in 2012 and so far in 2013 I'm up to 873 miles, 700 in February. Last year I also ran 3,500+ miles. I weigh 160 lbs now and probably can run circles around any of you fat cyclists (16:40 5K, 2:44 marathon)....

So quit being a sarcastic jackass and support someone who's got more money than sense! OP, go get that Ti bike!


----------



## flatsix911 (Jun 28, 2009)

Lots of good advice so far :thumbsup:
Don't worry about rust on a steel frame, as most bikes are fully painted and protected from the elements ... even in the harsh weather of California!
Depending on your budget you may want also consider Titanium, a perfect frame material with many of the properties of steel plus non rusting and a super smooth ride.

Take a look on line:

Good
*Shimano Tiagra/Sora, 27 Speed 2011 Schwinn Le Tour Sport $599*
Schwinn Road Bikes, Le Tour Super, Reynolds 520 Chromoly steel frame road bikes









Better
*Shimano 105, 20 Speed 2011 Schwinn LeTour Legacy $799*
Schwinn Road Bikes, Le Tour Legacy, Reynolds 520 Chromoly steel frame road bikes









Best
*Shimano Ultegra 20 Speed Titanium 2013 Le Champion Ti $1,899*
Road Bikes, Titanium Frame Shimano Ultegra - 2013 Motobecane Le Champion Ti


----------



## hrdkorsocerplyr (Feb 27, 2013)

I know what perpetuum_mobile is thinking and most likely joking, but I am not the type of person to start something and move on. 10 years ago I had my heart on motorcycling so I saved enough money to buy one outright and I have been motorcycling ever since. The same thing goes to my other hobbies. Once I start something, I don't usually just give it up. I know 100% that I will enjoy cycling because of my love for being outdoors, the sense I get on a motorcycle and am coasting down the street, and from my past of riding bicycles. I am just now tired of gaining weight and want to start riding again to get off this weight so that I can continue running as well. I just am a slightly picky person and wanted to get a bike that I will be happy with. That is all. I came to this forum looking for riders like yourself asking the proper questions due to my absence from riding for the last decade. 
After I do some more research on the cost vs benefit of steel vs titanium, I will be able to make my decision. I will also try to find a place that lets me ride one of each before the decision is made. I appreciate flatsix911 showing me the Schwinn bicycles. I obviously haven't researched enough to know that Schwinn (and most likely other companies) offer a titanium bike in stock sizing so that you don't have to custom order the bike. After reading some of these posts, it has put me at ease that if I were to get a steel bike, I don't have to worry about the rust if I take care of the bike. That is the type of information I have been looking for. 

On a side note, I was hoping someone could reply with how much they spent on a custom steel build vs a titanium build (if possible). I checked with the company Seven and it is about a $700 price difference for a steel custom built frame vs a ti custom built frame.


----------



## BikesOfALesserGod (Jul 22, 2012)

hrdkorsocerplyr said:


> Hello,
> 
> I know there are other forums about steel vs titanium, but my question to you guys is not about the differences between the two for a road bike. I wanted to tell you a little about myself so that you can understand where I am coming from. I have not rode a bicycle in about 14 years. The last time I rode a bike was when I had a Gary Fisher hard tail mountain bike. I eventually sold it because it was too big for me. Well, fast forward about 14 years and I am a married man with 2 kids. I have gained a little weight over the years and really want to get back into riding a bike; preferably a road bike. I weigh about 230 pounds (am also about 5' 11") and my LBS keeps telling me to stay away from Carbon due to my weight. Well, first of all, I honestly don't really want a Carbon racing bike or an aluminum bike. I have researched enough on my own and have decided that I want to look at building my first (and hopefully last) steel or titanium road bike. I am by no means going to use the bike for racing. I want to use it for long rides in the country, riding with friends, and to get some exercise! This will be my one and only bike for a while and probably my only road bike I will ever purchase (I know you are thinking, "Yeah right!")
> 
> ...


You need not worry about rust. The paint protects the metal from rust just like the millions of cars on the roads. I simply give my steel bikes a good hose down if I rode them through heavy rain or mud but that measure is more to protect the drivetrain than the frame itself. 

My roady is an Indy Fab Crown Jewel. I got the frame set for $2100. The Ti version costs about $2000 more I think. I am very happy with my the bike and the my experience with the company.

ETA: If I were to go Ti, I will go with Bill Holland of San Diego, CA


----------



## PRB (Jun 15, 2002)

looigi said:


> Your physical condition and capabilities will change as you get back into riding. Since your physical condition and capabilities affect the design of a costom bike, I suggest getting at least a year or so of riding under your belt before considering a custom. Also, you have a better understanding of what you want in a bike.


I think this is excellent advice and something you should strongly consider. A custom bike built for your current weight may feel 'harsh' after you drop some pounds. Your flexibility will also improve over time so that means your fit may change as well.

As everyone else has said, rust is certainly not a problem if you take care of your bike. I have a steel bike that I purchased 20 years ago and was my only road bike for several years. It has been ridden in the rain numerous times and still looks great.


----------



## hrdkorsocerplyr (Feb 27, 2013)

Thank you PRB for the advice. I do believe this is good advice as well.

I have a question regarding bike geometry that I would hopefully receive several responses on. Whether I go Ti or Steel, I am looking for a rode bike that doesn't have to be the geometry trype for the fastest bike or strictly for racing. I am looking for brands that offer a model that is still fast but somewhat comfortable as well. I am hoping to ride the bike for hours out in the country, century rides, and be able to adapt to stay on the bike for hours. I don't exactly have to have a frame that "makes you sit more upright", but I also don't want a frame that is too aggressive and uncomfortable over time. Does this make sense? Can anyone recommend bike brand and models that would be good for racing, fast team rides, but also long century rides, etc? 

BikesofALesserGod: How do you like the geometry and overall feel of your Indy Fab Crown Jewel? That bike looks pretty sweet on their website.

Thanks again everyone for the useful information.


----------



## perpetuum_mobile (Nov 30, 2012)

hrdkorsocerplyr said:


> I am just now tired of gaining weight and want to start riding again to get off this weight so that I can continue running as well. I just am a slightly picky person and wanted to get a bike that I will be happy with. That is all. I came to this forum looking for riders like yourself asking the proper questions due to my absence from riding for the last decade.
> After I do some more research on the cost vs benefit of steel vs titanium, I will be able to make my decision. I will also try to find a place that lets me ride one of each before the decision is made. I appreciate flatsix911 showing me the Schwinn bicycles. I obviously haven't researched enough to know that Schwinn (and most likely other companies) offer a titanium bike in stock sizing so that you don't have to custom order the bike. After reading some of these posts, it has put me at ease that if I were to get a steel bike, I don't have to worry about the rust if I take care of the bike. That is the type of information I have been looking for.


Get a stock entry level aluminum or carbon bike. Buy used to save yourself some money. Ride it for a year or two. And then order yourself a nice custom steel or titanium bike. After a year of good riding you will be able to make a better decision on frame geometry and material that would fit you the best. And as others stated before your preferences will change as you lose weight and get fit.


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

My take on this ...

1. You've been off the bike for a number of years. After you ride for a year or two, you'll be in better shape and know better what you want out of a bike. Going off the deep end and buying a $8000 custom bike initially strikes me as crazy. Like other have said, get something affordable and ride it. If you really get into this like you plan to, its no crime having two or more bikes. 

2. Are you sure you even need a custom bike? Most people don't. My boss if about 6'6" and has a 32" inseam. He's all torso. He has a custom Spectrum bike. I'm 5'9" and have a 33" inseam. I have three off the rack bikes (Colnago, Litespeed, Merckx) with 56 cm seat tubes and roughly the same size top tubes. They all fit me great. 

3. You are not too heavy for a carbon fiber bike. You are too heavy for a rear wheel with 20 spokes. 

4. Steel bikes don't rust anymore than your car does. That's what paint is for. I think steel and titanium have similar riding characteristics. Bikes may differ, but I think the material is pretty similar. One thing I like about my titanium bike is the lack of paint, and the lack of worrying about scratching the paint. 

5. Have you thought about used? Local or on ebay. What about buying a used frame? I've done that a couple times and then bought parts from a UK website. I did this bike for my wife last year for around $2000. Yeah, its retro, but the components are Athena 11-speed with Chorus shifters. A little heavy, but it rides really nice.


----------



## yoshirama (Oct 18, 2012)

Get something cheap and reliable for your 1st bike. You will almost always drop it/fall over a few times, scratching up the pretty components. New motorbike riders will also drop their first motorbike eventually, that's a fact of life. Get used to what you like and don't like about it, and figure out what type of riding you're doing, before dropping 8G on a custom bike.


----------



## Sixjours (Feb 24, 2012)

Most people dont get the new custom 8k bike , therefore the consensus that you should try some biking out for a Year or 2, listen, you got the money, go for it, why not. I would never pay 8k or even 6 k for a bicycle, and I can afford them, to me its all about the potholes, you hit one good with a 2k bike, damage might be less then hitting it with a 8k superlite bike, I almost bought a 6 figure car last year, did not do it and regret it every day.


----------



## dnice (Jul 12, 2012)

mrwirey said:


> ...your prayers have been answered. Go forth and conquer!
> Lynskey Performance Designs - Silver Series - Introducing the all new Lynskey Performance Silver Series
> Very respectfully, Tim


thank you, sir!


----------



## BikesOfALesserGod (Jul 22, 2012)

hrdkorsocerplyr said:


> TBikesofALesserGod: How do you like the geometry and overall feel of your Indy Fab Crown Jewel? That bike looks pretty sweet on their website.


I think they nailed it. I expressed my needs to my local shop and answered a questionnare. My needs were kinda like yours, long rides, no racing, front of the B group but back of the A group, a middle of the road handling bicycle built to my measurements. Where there were contradicting elements between what I want and what my shop recommends I allowed them to save me from myself. I had more inputs which were addressed during the final fitting before the shop released the bike to me.


----------



## hrdkorsocerplyr (Feb 27, 2013)

Thanks again everyone for your input. Although I have the money to go custom Ti, I think I am going to change my mind after reading everyones advice. I have thought about how my physical condition and physical shape may change over a year or two while I ride and loose weight. 

What I am wanting to ask people now is about carbon. I am honestly uneducated in the technology of carbon and I would like to know how it holds up over time. What is the ride feel of carbon and how "durable" is it? I like the idea of steel due to if I crash, I won't damage my bike as easily as I would on a carbon bike. I guess I am afraid of the bike cracking over time and I really don't know much about the technology of carbon. I have read on many websites and forums about the great ride quality of a steel bike (or Ti) which has kind of led me to want a steel bike (whether it is custom or not). Unfortunately my local bike shop doesn't listen to me much and they just want to get me into a carbon Specialized or Trek bike. They do not carry any steel road bikes.

As far as what I am looking for in geometry of the bike: I want a bike that is not too overly agressive and built just for speed. I want a bike that is fast, light, but a little more relaxed. In another forum, I read about an older gentleman that wanted a bike that is built for relaxation. Some of the other members mentioned bikes such as the Bianchi Infinito, Lynskey R255, Specialized Roubaix, and a few others. Bianchi lists the Infinito as a bike under their category "Coast to Coast" meaning that it has a geometry build for riders to stay on the bike longer and feel more comfortable during longer rides. This is exactly the type of geometry I am looking for. I want a bike that isn't so relaxed like a "sport" series of bike, but I also don't want the geometry of a bike built solely for races and uncomfortable for longer day rides. The issue I had with the Bianchi is that it is carbon and I was wanting to really go with steel and/or Ti. I know the Lynskey R255 would be perfect, but it is Ti. Several people have sent me a PM stating that a Ti bike would feel like a wet noodle under my current body weight of 230lbs. 

So, long story short...I am looking for a steel frame that is built similar to the Bianchi Infinito or the Lynskey R255 but am also wanting to find out more about the carbon bikes and how they hold up over time...how easily are they damaged....etc. 

I also wanted to let people know that I agree I would never pay $8,000 for a custom Ti build. Even though I have the money, this is just not the time for me pay that kind of money for my first road bike.


----------



## Dresden (May 26, 2009)

Kudos to Lynskey for the Silver Series. Looks like a nice alternative to Bikes Direct for people who want an affordable titanium bike with classic lines instead of the shaped tubing of the Motobecane Le Champion or would rather have a Lynskey than a Habanero. 

The mountain bike frames interest me. I could see one of those in my future. I bet that 650B frame is a hot seller for them. Someone on mtbr.com said he had called Lynskey for more info about the 650B mountain bike and said Lynskey is using smaller diameter tubing for the Silver than on the standard Lynskey bike of that type. Don't know if that's also the case with the tubing for the Silver road bikes, but it might be something someone would want to check into if the potential purchaser is a heavyweight.


----------



## Sixjours (Feb 24, 2012)

Jamis Eclipse steel.


----------



## perpetuum_mobile (Nov 30, 2012)

I think that this whole thread is just trolling. There have been several completely absurd threads like this lately. 

I think that these threads are created and kept going by mods or someone affiliated with roadbikereview.com just to keep the traffic high. After all income from advertisements depends on how high the traffic is.

Some of the threads are probably created also by bike manufactures and sellers as a way to promote their stuff. I would not be surprised if 50% or more of the threads are phony.


----------



## mikerp (Jul 24, 2011)

Dresden said:


> Kudos to Lynskey for the Silver Series. Looks like a nice alternative to Bikes Direct for people who want an affordable titanium bike with classic lines instead of the shaped tubing of the Motobecane Le Champion or would rather have a Lynskey than a Habanero.
> 
> The mountain bike frames interest me. I could see one of those in my future. I bet that 650B frame is a hot seller for them. Someone on mtbr.com said he had called Lynskey for more info about the 650B mountain bike and said Lynskey is using smaller diameter tubing for the Silver than on the standard Lynskey bike of that type. Don't know if that's also the case with the tubing for the Silver road bikes, but it might be something someone would want to check into if the potential purchaser is a heavyweight.


The tubing seems to be matching up with the std Habanero frames (other than the ovalized tube on team issue). Seat tubes are 31.8 vs. the usual 34.9. I was planning on moving my 80's campy group to a Hab retro frame, but have opted to do it with a Lynskey frame. I was looking for something affordable and made from Ti. Great timing on Lynskey's part.


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

Give tradition the proverbial flip-off! If you are new to the activity and have the cash, just get a titanium bike. This is the 21st Century. And yes, the bicycle is mostly 19th Century technology, but that doesn't mean you have to embrace other 19th Century aspects of the gestalt as well. 

Then again, of course I've never ridden a titanium bicycle I've wanted to buy. But I'm just an outlier. A crank. My bicycles, BTW, have been steel, alu and carbon.


----------



## AtomicMoose (Aug 15, 2012)

Just wanted to chime in a say I've had my carbon bike since I was 265lbs. I'm currently the size of you, OP... right around 230lbs and still going down. I really doubt you need to worry about carbon.

Now, if your heart is set on Ti, then go for it. I hear its like riding on a metal pillow.


----------



## hrdkorsocerplyr (Feb 27, 2013)

Well, at this point I am just going to ignore what perpetuum_mobile has to say. this is the 2nd somewhat rude comments he has had to say like "I think this whole thread is just trolling. There have been several completely absurd threads like this lately". If this person doesn't have anything positive to say to a person looking for their first road bike, I would advise not to post any comments and just ignore the thread. It appears to me this website is exactly what this type of forum is about. People looking for advice from current riders on bikes. 

I want to thank those who have given a new rider positive, really good advice. My ideas as to what I thought I wanted to buy have changed slightly since reading this forum. One of the most important advice I have read is to hold off getting a custom bike built until I have rode a bike for at least 2 years and have dropped significant weight because my body will physically change and what may fit me now will be different at that point. I also have found a few bike brands and models out there that many of you have mentioned and has helped with my research. I believe steel will be what I am looking for now, but if I happen to ride a Ti bike that feels really nice and I can get a good deal, it will be a strong contender as well. I believe we can close this current thread unless people want to chime in some more. Everyone's input has been greatly appreciated and I have learned a lot. Thank you


----------



## rebel1916 (Aug 4, 2007)

The only people with serious concerns about the strength of carbon fiber are like, 40 guys. Unfortunately, all 40 of them are extremely active on internet cycling forums, and extremely vociferous about their unfounded, luddite fears. This leads to many newbs being unnecessarily worried about CF. That said there is nothing wrong with any of the major frame materials. You can get a great bike in all of them. Including aluminum, which is what I ride. Although this is the year I go CF.


----------



## mikerp (Jul 24, 2011)

rebel1916 said:


> The only people with serious concerns about the strength of carbon fiber are like, 40 guys. Unfortunately, all 40 of them are extremely active on internet cycling forums, and extremely vociferous about their unfounded, luddite fears. This leads to many newbs being unnecessarily worried about CF. That said there is nothing wrong with any of the major frame materials. You can get a great bike in all of them. Including aluminum, which is what I ride. Although this is the year I go CF.


LOL, like you and Ti? How many Ti frames/brands/models have you actually ridden/owned?


----------



## rebel1916 (Aug 4, 2007)

mikerp said:


> LOL, like you and Ti? How many Ti frames/brands/models have you actually ridden/owned?


I have no beef with ti. It just amuses me that some fellas think it is some kind of magic material. Probably due to the aesthetic preference of the demo that buys Ti, they tend to have fairly skinny tubing, as such, they have a rep for being a bit flexy. Nothing wrong with that though. I have ridden my cousins BD Ti frame which felt pretty solid to me, and a buddies older Litespeed which felt flexy. As I said, all the major frame materials work just fine.


----------



## aclinjury (Sep 12, 2011)

Honestly, if you like Ti, get Ti now! and enjoy the sport.

- It sounds like you're seriously into this hobby for the long haul, for health reason too.

- You have been in cycling before so you already know what it's like. You're not a newb.

- you are more of an endurace, cross-country, touring rider. So you want a bike with a relax geo, and many Ti bikes are relaxed

- you want something durable, perhaps can withstand the elements and a few rock flinging the frame

- a bicycle design hasn't changed in hundred of years. No need to get caught up in the knitty gritty little details about design. IMO you don't need a "custom" unless
1) you have weird boby physique
2) you purposely want a unique bike that not a lot of people have (kinda like wanting a Ferrari, nothing wrong).

So, it looks like the only thing you have been "out of the loop" in the last 10 years is the material. I have owned and ridden these bikes extensively:

- Casati. steel (chromoly)
- Cyfac Nerv. Aluminum and carbon
- Serotta. All carbon
- Serotta. Carbon and Ti
- Specialized Tarmac. Carbon
- Cannondale Evo. Carbon
- Lightspeed mtb. full Ti

Of all these bikes, the smoothest riding is the Serotta carbon/ti bike, hands down. No questions about it! It is the ONE bike that I will not sell. The carbon race bikes (Tarmac and Evo) are the roughest riding in the bunch. The Lightspeed is an mtb bike so it's probably not an exacting comparison, but I'm just throwing out there.

IMO you sound like you want a full Ti bike. But you should also be aware that Ti will flex more than a carbon bike, this is true. But it's this flex that gives Ti that smoothness. The Lynsky Silver series looks VERY attractive for a Ti bike built in the USofA. It's a better value than all these Chinese/Taiwanese carbon! If I were in your situation, I'd get a Ti

There is a Russian Ti maker in Russia that do cutom Ti bike (especially for the big guys) and he's gaining a lot of popularity with the mtbr.com crowds. He builds Ti trials bike (guys in trial abuse their bikes), and he's starting to build roadies too. He does use big tubings so his frame will be heavier than a Lynskey or Motobecane or Hanebero,.. but it's built for the big guys. But he's in Russia and buying overseas can have its own problems.

As for the advice of buying an entry level bike first and ride it for a year. I say if you know for sure you're into this sport, then don't waste time and money and buy cheap stuff. An entry level is still gonna cost you $600 - $800, and resell value is almost zero. But if you buy the Lynskey Silver at $2100 and for some reason decides you're into the sport anymore, I'll bet you can still sell it at a very nice price and not lose much. You hinted that money is not an outright issue, so why go cheap? Go with something you like now and enjoy now. I wouldn't wanna wait a year to enjoy now especially if it's something i can reasonably afford.

Personally, I'm most interested in the new steel, Columbus Xcr steel. I have my eyes on the Cinelli XCR forever now. Stainless steel. Lightweight. Won't be cheap though.


----------



## mikerp (Jul 24, 2011)

rebel1916 said:


> I have no beef with ti. It just amuses me that some fellas think it is some kind of magic material. Probably due to the aesthetic preference of the demo that buys Ti, they tend to have fairly skinny tubing, as such, they have a rep for being a bit flexy. Nothing wrong with that though. I have ridden my cousins BD Ti frame which felt pretty solid to me, and a buddies older Litespeed which felt flexy. As I said, all the major frame materials work just fine.


A lot of generalizations, "they tend to have skinny tubes", "demo of those that buys Ti". There are plenty of "oversized/formed tube" Ti frames out there designed to be rock solid; the same makers are offer frames designed to smooth out the ride by using tubes that allow for flex. Some Litespeeds were set up to do just this.


----------



## nycmode75 (Mar 5, 2013)

I also agree with other riders who suggest waiting on a custom bike until you get some miles under your belt. Buying a used bike is a good suggestion since it will serve as a nice bridge before you commit to a custom bike. Ideally if you stick to a regular biking regimen along with a good diet - you'll see some pretty solid results in a short amount of time. By that time, your body composition might be different and then you should consider investing in a custom bike that you really want.


----------



## rebel1916 (Aug 4, 2007)

mikerp said:


> A lot of generalizations, "they tend to have skinny tubes", "demo of those that buys Ti". There are plenty of "oversized/formed tube" Ti frames out there designed to be rock solid; the same makers are offer frames designed to smooth out the ride by using tubes that allow for flex. Some Litespeeds were set up to do just this.


Yep. There sure are. As I said, you can get a great frame in any of the major materials. And I used plenty of "weasel words" to indicate that my statements were not true of every Ti frame or every Ti frame buyer. But you chose to ignore all that. Hate on hater.


----------



## mikerp (Jul 24, 2011)

rebel1916 said:


> Hate on hater.


LOL, close enough to Goodwin's Law for me.


----------



## Dave Cutter (Sep 26, 2012)

nycmode75 said:


> I also agree with other riders who suggest waiting on a custom bike until you get some miles under your belt. Buying a used bike is a good suggestion since it will serve as a nice bridge before you commit to a custom bike.


+1. I started cycling at about 250 pounds and lost more than 70 of that. Don't think that a pricey bike is built for heavier cyclists. Most generally the rare light weight materials are used for bicycles intended for racing.... NOT heavy weight riders. 

A good new or newer aluminum bike with a 36 spoke read wheel should support your weight while you benefit from the exercise needed to lose. By the time you've lost weight you'll have fallen in love with the sport, and you'll know exactly what you want to ride into old age on. 

And... you'll have a nice cheaper back-up bicycle to ride outside in foul weather. Or to mount to a trainer for indoor cycling.


----------



## rebel1916 (Aug 4, 2007)

mikerp said:


> LOL, close enough to Goodwin's Law for me.


Yeah, that's just like invoking Hitler. Not sure why you are looking for an e-fight there, ace.


----------



## mikerp (Jul 24, 2011)

rebel1916 said:


> Yeah, that's just like invoking Hitler. Not sure why you are looking for an e-fight there, ace.


LOL, I kept the discussion to bike frames and data and personal riding/testing, you went to the "ad hominem", with your last statement in your previous post.


----------



## rebel1916 (Aug 4, 2007)

mikerp said:


> LOL, I kept the discussion to bike frames and data and personal riding/testing, you went to the "ad hominem", with your last statement in your previous post.


Even by message board standards, mistaking the flip phrase "hate on, hater" with an ad hominem (and one that rises to the level of comparing you to hitler, apparently) is remarkable. I believe I will extricate myself from this silliness. Good day sir.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

either will do
all my steel bikes are fine after decades of foul weather use. In fact I stripped 2 down and had them repainted, good as new!
either material will work it depends on your price point
and as another poster said, the used market is good. I would look for a Merckx MXL, it won't come easy or cheap but they are built for bigger riders and harsher riding conditions. I own one and it is my favorite ride


----------



## bmor_62 (Mar 7, 2012)

I bought a 105 grouppo steel framed Masi a year ago. One day it might become my rain bike, but for now I still like it, a lot. I got it as old stock so it was marked down considerably, yet it was still new. You could probably find the same bike used for 1/2 of what I paid. Here is the Gran Criterium, 2k MSRP, their current 105 level offering.
View attachment 276950


----------



## vinnybikesnow (Mar 11, 2013)

nice bike.


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

I haven't read the thread (or even all of the OP) so sorry if I'm repeating but.

I would get steel if I were you. The reason being it'll be cheaper. And the reason for that is, being a newer cyclist, you are bound to make a mistake. 
Without experience it's really tough to predict what type of riding you'll eventually get into and the best bike/fit for that without the experience. 
Then once you've logged a few thousand miles you'll know and if your first choice isn't suiting your needs you can get it right and be left with a backup bike.


----------



## tempeteOntheRoad (Dec 21, 2001)

*This is the bike you want...*

So I think.

But it's mine, and it is unique!

Get your budget right, see what you can find locally. 
Otherwise, try Habanero bikes, or even as suggested much earlier, order a Motobecane. (I also have one of those frames and they are perfectly fine.)

No chance of getting this fork though! You'll have to search a lot for a ti road fork! (it is made by Rikulau)

My frame is a stock Litespeed Siena, a little small, but I love it and have been racing on it for years.

Like others said, no problem with steel. We live and ride in Quebec in all sorts of conditions, and my brother still rides his 198* steel Marinoni...


----------

